# Which animal crossing is the best



## murtaghe (Sep 4, 2009)

decide which one is the best


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

The one without up


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 4, 2009)

I think there's a thread for this, but it's the gamecube version for me  .


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 4, 2009)

GC!


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

WW


----------



## Away236 (Sep 4, 2009)

Try putting a poll  and I saw gamecube


----------



## Gnome (Sep 4, 2009)

Population Growing.


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 4, 2009)

GC BY FARRR


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

WW started my interest in AC.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 4, 2009)

I have to say City Folk, only because it is the only one I have ever played


----------



## quincify (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the GC one the best (because of all the events) but it really bugged me how we couldn't take the hats off

>=O


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 5, 2009)

_Topic Moved: General AC Discussion_


----------



## Box-monkey (Sep 5, 2009)

Only ever played WW and CF (I'm a youngun).
It's a hard choice.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 5, 2009)

*<small>Wild World.
because that's the only I've played.
haha. :}*


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 5, 2009)

GameCube one for the newness.  Although CF is the best game in my opinion, it wasn't new enough.  Which is also one of the reasons it gets old for ACers a little too fast.


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 5, 2009)

all. all of them have there ups and downs.


----------



## Payton (Sep 5, 2009)

Look at my signature. Animal Crossing: Population Growing dominates City Folk and Wild World (even though Wild World isn't noted in my signature). 

Let's face it, there's more to do in ACG/AC:GC than in AC:WW and AC:CF.


----------



## Pear (Sep 5, 2009)

ACPG by far.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 5, 2009)

GC. Found it in a bargain bucket for a tenner 4 years ago, and it got me addicted to AC.


----------



## Payton (Sep 5, 2009)

I think it would be pretty cool if somehow, there could be a re-released version of ACG in which we had internet connection... but it probably won't happen. It would basically be AC:CF without the city, and with all of the old features; which raises another question, why doesn't Nintendo release an update for the game through Wii Internet that would allow things like errands to come back?


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 5, 2009)

CF IS DA BEST


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 5, 2009)

City folk


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 5, 2009)

how is cf not the best?


----------



## mastermudkipz (Sep 5, 2009)

Payton said:
			
		

> I think it would be pretty cool if somehow, there could be a re-released version of ACG in which we had internet connection... but it probably won't happen. It would basically be AC:CF without the city, and with all of the old features; which raises another question, why doesn't Nintendo release an update for the game through Wii Internet that would allow things like errands to come back?


But yo can do job for people in cf

but gc ftw


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 7, 2009)

CF is definately not the best. I'm more into thinking WW is the best. Mainly because I got that one first about 3 years ago. Then got ACGC 2 years ago, but my brother stole and sold it and my GC for drugs.. but I got another one almost a year ago and then I got a Wii and then ACCF the day it came out.


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 7, 2009)

i use to love acgc back in the day when i was like 7 but now. i dont like acgc as much. my faves are
1. cf
2. ww
3 gc


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 7, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> CF is definately not the best. I'm more into thinking WW is the best. Mainly because I got that one first about 3 years ago. Then got ACGC 2 years ago, but my brother stole and sold it and my GC for drugs.. but I got another one almost a year ago and then I got a Wii and then ACCF the day it came out.


he sold it for drugs. :O thats not cool.


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 13, 2009)

MitchL21 said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.

I had a PS2 (old bulky kind) and like, 20 games, and 2 memory cards filled with game data, and he sold that too.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 13, 2009)

AC:CF for me.  Without wifi this game is terribad for me.


----------



## Chibi (Oct 2, 2009)

It depends on the catagory of gameplay

Population Growing: Originality
Wild World: Innovation 
City Folk: Wifi


----------



## 8bit (Oct 2, 2009)

I liked the GC version but it needed better graphics like in accf


----------



## 8bit (Oct 2, 2009)

I liked the GC version but it needed better graphics like in accf


----------



## mimzithegreat (Oct 3, 2009)

hmmm i have them all exept ac:ww  had it but sold it ( what a ****** )  but 4 real i like ww and cf the most gc is so anoying the whole block thing


----------



## Animal-Crossing (Oct 3, 2009)

I loved AC: GC. It was my favorite!!! I love the game cube one. But City Folk is awesome to.


----------



## SamXX (Oct 3, 2009)

GC or WW.


----------



## Animal-Crossing (Oct 3, 2009)

^Yeah, for some reason idk why i loved the GC game. It was sooo fun!!! I wish they didn't have a clock to switch days.... It's so tempting to make the date to Christmas or thanksgiving...


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 3, 2009)

gc


----------



## yianni1578 (Oct 3, 2009)

I would have to vote for City folk. :x
I'm mainly just saying this because it has Majora's Mask though.  :gyroidquestioned:


----------



## Zex (Oct 3, 2009)

aAC CF


----------



## kierraaa- (Oct 3, 2009)

WW iS The One That Really Got Me Interested In AC


----------



## Jmclark (Oct 12, 2009)

City Folk. It's just all the games and more.


----------



## Callie (Nov 28, 2009)

Wild World!


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Nov 28, 2009)

Population Growing FTW.
You can't beat it.


----------



## Silently (Nov 28, 2009)

I have played all of them but I like ACCF the best.


----------



## DashS (Dec 3, 2009)

cf is the best
i only wish that nintendo would release and ac game with cf updates and more with more portability


----------



## Yokie (Dec 4, 2009)

Let's Go To The City. The first I had of them all.


----------



## Zilgun (Dec 4, 2009)

I've had all of them but I almost never played GC because it was my friend's. WW got me into it but then that got boring compared to CF. So CF is the best.


----------



## Soil (Dec 5, 2009)

GC for sure


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 5, 2009)

For me it'd have to be WW. It's the first AC game I ever played and it's portable  I have so many memories with that game.


----------



## DashS (Dec 11, 2009)

EDIT
city folk

in ww i hacked and restarted to many times and i lost the ac for gc so cf is the only one out of the three that i actually TRULY played


----------



## hylianhero (Dec 28, 2009)

Animal Forest for N64 for sure. Nah, just kidding. GC for me.


----------



## Sakurachan (Dec 29, 2009)

The Gamecube one.


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 29, 2009)

City Folk


----------



## Ashuhleh (Jan 1, 2010)

Either PG or CF... I love most of the features in PG but at the same time I love all of the items in CF. The only thing I love from WW was the huge house.


----------



## Susie (Jan 2, 2010)

I would have to say City Folk.


----------



## Hedgie1 (Jan 2, 2010)

GC version that the only reason i still play crossing


----------



## ChibiKirbyStarWarrior (Jan 5, 2010)

I think Population Growing was great because it was my first one and the fun holidays.

Wild World was cool cause of the Mansion, and its on a handheld whitch is cool.

City Folk is fun, but it can get boring.When i first heard of it, i thought the town eniorment was the city or when u went to the city it was Big. I was dissapointed when i first saw the city.The point system is cool. Espeically the Zelda and mario stuff.

I was also dissapointed that when Wild world an city folk came out, all the extra holdidays in PopulationGrowing! Were gone. Like spring cleaning, police day, the jog thingy, and the cool jobs and NES games.

                                         So for my opinion, Population Growing!(GC)
                                                       is the best.And u can play it on wii!          thx, gabby


----------



## Charles (Jan 10, 2010)

The original Animal Crossing is always going to be my favorite. I bought it when it was the last day of January in 2003 and played it so much since, but I stopped _really_ playing it 4 or 5 years after. Now I only play it on occasion to remember it and mess around a little. There is just a magic about it that was missing in City Folk...and even though it had online(which was great), the GC version was still incredible without it.

It was really just one of the best parts of my childhood. One of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not sure, GC or City Folk, they are both amazing D:


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 10, 2010)

GC for sure,


----------



## muffun (Jan 10, 2010)

GC is by far.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jan 11, 2010)

Doubutsu no Mori e+ is my favorite in the series. There's more to do in it than in the others (except maybe City Folk, but I don't enjoy a lot of the new stuff in it), and more items and small events here and there that make it nice. Plus, the remixed theme is great. XD

http://www.youtube.com/v/OmHLIlKA10I


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 11, 2010)

I never played the GCN version.
Only Wild World and City Folk.
I'd say they're both good tbh, But City Folk gets my pick


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Doubutsu no Mori e+ is my favorite in the series. There's more to do in it than in the others (except maybe City Folk, but I don't enjoy a lot of the new stuff in it), and more items and small events here and there that make it nice. Plus, the remixed theme is great. XD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/OmHLIlKA10I


I thought most of e+'s elements were brought back in Wild World... Well, we'll just have to play e+ together sometime. =3


Anyway, City Folk for me. The GCN Animal Crossing has the nostalgia factor, but City Folk has the best gameplay experience to me. It takes everything Wild World has and improves upon it.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jan 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There really wasn't anything brought back in Wild World from e+ that I can think of... ._., City Folk did have a few elements taken from e+, though, mostly items like the Kotatsu. There's still the new bugs and fish missing, as well as those small events like accessing Nook's store at night, multiple islands, etc.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know some bugs and fish from e+ returned in Wild World... And there's tanning. And I'm sure there's other stuff... I dunno, lol.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! Tom nook looked so... umm... cute? in his PJs Man... me wants it now :0


----------



## Charles (Jan 11, 2010)

XD holy crap, can you do that on the GCN version?


----------



## Micah (Jan 11, 2010)

City Folk, but GCN is the most nostalgic for me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 11, 2010)

Charles said:
			
		

> XD holy crap, can you do that on the GCN version?


Not Animal Crossing. Doubutsu no Mori e+, the second Doubutsu no Mori game for the GameCube in Japan.


----------



## Animal Crossing City Folk (May 25, 2010)

Well I have never played Wild World, and I haven't played Population Growing in ages so I guess I have to say City Folk.


----------



## Mr. L (May 25, 2010)

Animal Crossing City Folk said:
			
		

> Well I have never played Wild World, and I haven't played Population Growing in ages so I guess I have to say City Folk.


Nice job bumping like 10 month/year old threads.


----------



## Yokie (May 25, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing City Folk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be old but not the posts. <_<


----------



## shaunaxolouise (Jun 21, 2010)

wild world !


----------



## Turbo Tails (Jun 21, 2010)

I would have to say city folk... mostly because its the first game I played in full.
Plus i love how seamless the online is, much better then ww imo


----------



## Karmayla (Jun 22, 2010)

For me, Population Growing. But to be fair, I've never played City Folk.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 7, 2010)

Animal Crossing: Wild World for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Digital (Jul 7, 2010)

I grew up playing Wild World. But from what little I've played of Population Growing, I'd have to say that was the best.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

GCN, aerobics radio and the fact that you saved money by buying it. (VC games)


----------



## Kelly18 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well the only one i own is WW but i heard CF is really good.

So I guess WW would be my favorite for now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2010)

I like GC and CF, but since there is wifi in CF, I have to say CF. They should have kept the train though..


----------



## IWearHoodiez (Jul 31, 2010)

Definitely the one for GC. It was the first one I played and I have a lot of fun memories of that game


----------



## Niall (Jul 31, 2010)

AC:CF


----------

